# neat badge



## John (Oct 13, 2013)

I just like this badge http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-satan-bicycle-head-badge-emblem-fahrrad-steuerkopfschild-devil-1920s-/131017604602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8141fdfa


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 13, 2013)

*Cool*

Pretty cool! http://vintagebikesforsale.tumblr.com/


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 13, 2013)

John said:


> I just like this badge http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-satan-bicycle-head-badge-emblem-fahrrad-steuerkopfschild-devil-1920s-/131017604602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8141fdfa




Hmmm.....
sometimes your sense of humour escapes me


----------



## John (Oct 14, 2013)

*Huffman badge*

I like this badge also.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2013)

John's just a 'lil Devil.....


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 14, 2013)

John said:


> I like this badge also.
> View attachment 117664View attachment 117665




John, now that is wild, a Factory Mug Shot for your bike.  Love it, wonder if Belle Martin liked her pic!!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 14, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> John, now that is wild, a Factory Mug Shot for your bike.  Love it, wonder if Belle Martin liked her pic!!!!!!




What a factory id!?.. Height indicator?.. Take it not a lot of trust with old ladies at the Huffman plant...wonder what she did there?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 14, 2013)

John said:


> I just like this badge http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-satan-bicycle-head-badge-emblem-fahrrad-steuerkopfschild-devil-1920s-/131017604602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8141fdfa




Wicked!


----------



## Danimal (Oct 14, 2013)

That factory ID is awesome!


----------

